# ODIN by Vaping Bogan / Vaperz Cloud / Dovpo - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (15/11/19)

LIMITED STOCK OF THE NEW ODIN HAS ARRIVED. A 21700 COMPACT BEAST!!!




GET YOURS HERE:
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...n-dna-250c-by-vaping-bogan-vaperz-cloud-dovpo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

